# The Spanish Mastiff - Dogumentary TV



## BrendaMNgri (Sep 30, 2017)

I hosted Zeke and Phillip on my ranch for two days and they did a breed special on the Spanish Mastiff featuring my dogs, to be followed by films on the Pyrenean Mastiff and Great Pyrenees. He drove all the way up from Pasadena, CA; Phil flew out from Ohio. Super high tech camera equipment. He brought a huge drone to my ranch, that was cool to watch. I thought he did a great job. He just loaded it up this morning. (I was a nervous wreck, I write better and easier than I talk .) I hope you will enjoy it.


----------



## Baymule (Sep 30, 2017)

Awesome!


----------



## TAH (Oct 1, 2017)

Pretty neat.


----------

